# Books Recommended by our Members - January 2009



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

What a great way to start the new year...with a great book! I love Josh Lanyon's writing. He's funny and perceptive and knows how to tell a great mystery story. So you can imagine my joy to start off 2009 with a brand new book by Josh: *The Ghost Wore Yellow Socks*. Unfortunately, it is not available at Amazon, but the ebook version from Loose Id will work just fine on your Kindle.










http://www.loose-id.com/detail.aspx?ID=826

There's an excerpt at the website since you can't get a sample from Amazon. Enjoy!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

*IRRETRIEVABLY BROKEN*

by IRMA FRITZ​
Irretrievably Broken is the haunting, funny, and heart-breaking account of German ex-patriots Nora, Ruth, and Bettina Adler. The plot takes us across the U.S., to the bush country of Canada, and to a cold case murder scene in Germany, as this multi-cultural family deals with diversity and racism. The novel is populated with unforgettable characters in a candid exploration of race. Nora is obsessed with her Native-American husband she's about to divorce and consumed with guilt over the harm she may have caused a friend; Ruth, whose blunt statements are often inappropriate, witnessed a brutal murder and saved a life during the Holocaust; and 12-year-old Bettina, child of a black African-American and a white German, is devastated by the death of her mother and neglect of her father. Irretrievably Broken is a novel of family and friendship, of love and loss, of secrets and revelations, of guilt and forgiveness.

​


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

This is too good to not be included in the most current recommended thread.


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

I was skeptical at first, but I ended up being quickly drawn in.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

My current read, which I would recommend to fans of classic mystery novels, is The Aluminum Turtle (originally published as The Spear Gun Murders):



At the moment, it is priced at $0.99, such a deal. You'll notice that the image doesn't actually contain the book title. 

Or you can get a version with a clunky title page illustration and linked Table of Contents for $3.19:



This is one of Baynard Kendrick's _Duncan Maclain_ mysteries. Published around 1960, it's the next to the last in the series, which started in 1937. Duncan Maclain is a blind WWI veteran who is a detective. He has two German Shepherds, of which one is a trained seeing-eye dog, the other is a trained attack dog. The trick is knowing which is which at a given time.

This was the source material for the television series "Longstreet," which aired for a single season in the 1970s.

Good fun, a classic mystery.

Mike


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

jmiked said:


> My current read, which I would recommend to fans of classic mystery novels, is The Aluminum Turtle (originally published as The Spear Gun Murders):


You can get it for *free* at Munseys.com but there seems to be some weird error where the ENTIRE TEXT is underlined (at least on Mobipocket Reader, haven't tried it on Kindle).


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

CS said:


> You can get it for *free* at Munseys.com but there seems to be some weird error where the ENTIRE TEXT is underlined (at least on Mobipocket Reader, haven't tried it on Kindle).


The one from Munsey's shows up OK on Stanza, but it doesn't appear to have the author's name in the metadata. 

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> My current read, which I would recommend to fans of classic mystery novels, is The Aluminum Turtle (originally published as The Spear Gun Murders):


Just bought it! (Hey, new year, new book budget )

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

jmiked said:


> My current read, which I would recommend to fans of classic mystery novels, is The Aluminum Turtle (originally published as The Spear Gun Murders):
> Mike


Thanks, Mike. Since I know you like Nero Wolfe, too, I'm sure I'll like this recommendation. And for 99 cents, it's irresistible.


----------



## Libby Cone (Jan 1, 2009)

War on the Margins: A Novel

After the fall of France in 1940, Churchill was convinced by his advisors to demilitarize the Channel Islands (Jersey, Guernsey, Alderney, and Sark), which were very close to the coast of France, and give them up to German occupation. Some of the population left in a haphazard evacuation. For the duration of the war, German Army occupiers, Nazi administrators, and thousands of slave laborers were added to the bewildered and often terrified local people remaining. They introduced Nazi racial law (with little protest from the local officials), forcing the remaining Jews to register, close their businesses, and stay indoors. Radios were confiscated, first from the Jews, then from everyone, with possession of one punishable by deportation to a concentration camp.

Claude Cahun and Marcel Moore, Jewish Surrealist artists and lovers from Paris, had retired to the Island of Jersey and joined the Resistance. They were active in disseminating BBC broadcast transcripts and urging soldiers to mutiny until their arrest shortly after D-Day. They spent the rest of the war in prison. I have had their prison notes and diaries translated from the French and include them, along with other official documents displaying the chilling passivity of the local government in following all the Nazis orders. I also follow the adventures of Marlene, a fictitious character who is half Jewish, as she tries to keep one step ahead of the authorities.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's a link so the forum can get credit.


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm currently reading World War Z, by Max Brooks. It's written documentary style about the decade long struggle against a global epidemic of a disease which caused infected corpses to stand up, walk around, and hunger for living flesh. It's really absorbing and half the time I forget that it's fiction. Except for, you know, the zombies.


----------



## Libby Cone (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you, LDB!

I couldn't figure out how to put up the cover image!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

One of my favorite series is the Codex Alera Series bu Jim Butcher. I am going to link the first three books here, the last two titles are a bit spoilerish, but all five are available on the Kindle. It is a great Fantasy series. Jim has planned to write six books, the sixth is due in December 2009. There is a nice mix of fantasy, politics, and a bit of Roman history. Good stuff.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Libby Cone said:


> I couldn't figure out how to put up the cover image!


At the top of the page you choose Link Maker and it walks you through it. It's easy, obviously, because I can do it.


----------



## Libby Cone (Jan 1, 2009)

Do you mean the little symbol that says "Insert Hyperlink?"


----------



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

Here are some books that I enjoyed... All for different reasons... ( a few have already been recommended by other members, which should make you want to read them all the more  )
Happy Reading!
       







  







_--replaced a couple with the Kindle version.  Betsy_

So B. It and Hattie Big Sky are great children's books


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Libby Cone said:


> Do you mean the little symbol that says "Insert Hyperlink?"


All the way at the top of the page next to HOME, click on LINK-MAKER to create a link to a book.



kindlewidow said:


> Sorry the post is so long down the page... I couldn't figure out how to make them side-by-side.


Instead of a hard return after each URL, just add a couple of spaces. I tried it yesterday and it put the covers side by side.


----------



## Libby Cone (Jan 1, 2009)

Got it, thank you!

Kindlewidow, I also loved The Poisonwood Bible.


----------



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Instead of a hard return after each URL, just add a couple of spaces. I tried it yesterday and it put the covers side by side.


Thanks!! I changed my post.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Kindlewidow,  I had forgotten all about Simple Abundance.  It is a great time to start to read that over again.  (Nevermind that on another thread I said I rarely read a book again  )  I have found it hidden away and gonna check it out now.  Think I even had the journal somewhere.


----------



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

Dori said:


> Kindlewidow, I had forgotten all about Simple Abundance. It is a great time to start to read that over again. (Nevermind that on another thread I said I rarely read a book again ) I have found it hidden away and gonna check it out now. Think I even had the journal somewhere.


Every time I pick that book up, it's refreshing. I don't think I've made it all the way through a year, but it's always good when I read it.
Happy New Year!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Kindllewidow I love Simple Abundance, I found it in a Thrift store for .99 about 5 years ago. I read from it evey year and it always gives me a feeling of comfort and peace.

Linda


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

For those of you who saw *Valkyrie* during the holidays, here is the real story:



I enjoyed it because it gets into more detail about the plot and fills out the motivation and background of Stauffenberg better then the movie.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I've been reading *Almost Human-Paranormal Series-By Melanie Nowak Series 1-3*. The set only costs $9.99 on Kindle. Great series, truly addicted. The author told me yesterday she is working on book #4  Here is a link to check it out on Amazon : http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Human-paranormal-vampire-volumes/dp/B001C3VZEY/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1230943701&sr=8-1
Enjoy!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I found my Simple Abundance and see that it was 1996 when I read it.  Not sure that I got all the way through though.  Perhaps some of it rubbed of on me as my house sure is much more peaceful than it was at that time.  I declutter everyday.  I truly have found that less is more.


----------



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

_--replaced a couple with the Kindle version.  Betsy_

Thanks, Betsy. I tried, but it didn't come up that way so I just went with the "dead tree version" (as Harv says.)


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Kindlewidow,

I enjoyed Anne Lamot's book "_Traveling Mercies_"

Marci


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I read this as a DTB in 2008 but it is great chick lit. You will laugh and cry. This is a fun, easy read that all women will relate to. There are some life lessons also. Great read! LOL funny  

P.S.,SJC I think you would enjoy it.

Linda


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

All of Ms. Oke's books are wonderful reads. This is the only one that I could find that is sold as a set. Five books for 9.99 is a wonderful buy for any set, but for these delightful reads I think I'm going to get them and reread the whole series.
Enjoy!


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Both my daughters read a number of Janette Oke books. I read one of them and enjoyed it as well. Four books for $9.99 sounds like a candidate for the bargain thread too since that's only $2.50 per book.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Nineteen Minutes SHOULD be a depressing novel but it isn't really. Its about a high school shooting. Its told in flash backs mostly from the POV of the shooter, his family, his attorney, the chief of police, a girl who use to be friends of the shooter and her mother the judge who tries the case.

Peter the shooter is almost a likable kid. Actually everyone is likable. There are no out and out devils to be blamed for the tragedy.

If the subject doesn't scare you off try Nineteen Minutes. Its really good so far.


----------



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

Marci said:


> Kindlewidow,
> I enjoyed Anne Lamot's book "_Traveling Mercies_"
> Marci


I think most people either love her writing or hate it...
That is my favorite of her books... I love how real she is. It's refreshing to me.
Bird by Bird is also a good read for people interested in writing.


Couldn't find a Kindle version...


----------



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

chobitz said:


> If the subject doesn't scare you off try Nineteen Minutes. Its really good so far.


I found Nineteen Minutes  at our annual library sale and bought it really cheap. Still haven't read it, but it's good to know that it's worth reading. I've only read one other of her books, Plain Truth. Enjoyed that and was surprised by the ending. Didn't like the movie (made for tv), but the book was good.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

kindlewidow said:


> I found Nineteen Minutes  at our annual library sale and bought it really cheap. Still haven't read it, but it's good to know that it's worth reading. I've only read one other of her books, Plain Truth. Enjoyed that and was surprised by the ending. Didn't like the movie (made for tv), but the book was good.


I have read all of Jodi's books.... DTVs..... My Sister's Keeper was the first one I read and it's still my favorite.


----------



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

I just thought of another book that's good. It's written by a Bellingham, WA author and it's biographical. She and her brother and mother lived together in a Japanese concentration camp during WW11. They were from the British West Indies. It's about survival and a mother's love during that traumatic experience. Well worth reading.



I don't think it's in Kindle form yet, but it's good.

By the way, should all of my recommendations be Kindle format or does it matter?


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Kindlewidow,

I don't think it matters.  

A good book is a good book.  It's easy enough to find out if a book is available on the Kindle.

Love your Jodi Picoult recommendations, especially "My Sister's Keeper".  That is the first one I read by her, too.  Man, what a book!  I've got all her other books on my to-read list.

Thanks,

Marci


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

kindlewidow said:


> I think most people either love her writing or hate it...
> That is my favorite of her books... I love how real she is. It's refreshing to me.
> Bird by Bird is also a good read for people interested in writing.
> 
> ...


 *It's available in Kindle 









*


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

As I was reading this true book I'm thinking someone should make it into a movie. Then I Googled it and found out Tom Hanks is making it into a movie. I think Hugh Jackman would be great in the part of Agent Zigzag.

Even though the book is nonfiction it's a fast read. Here's a quote near the end of the book.

Lt Col Robin "Tin Eye" Stephens, the Commandant of Camp 020
'Tin Eye' - so called because of his thick monocle.

Tin Eye Stephens, however, saw Zigzag differently: Chapman was the worst of men in whom war had brought out the best.
Years later, Stephens wrote: "Fiction has not, and probably never will, produce an espionage story to rival in fascination and improbability the true story of Edward Chapman, whom only war could invest with virtue, and that only for its duration."











Official website for Agent Zigzag
http://www.randomhouse.com/crown/zigzag/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eddie_Chapman

http://www.powells.com/review/2007_12_19.html
"Zigzag" Fantastic True Tale of a Double Agent
A review by Mary Ann Gwinn

Who can account for the popularity of the spy thriller? I can't, and I've read dozens of them, fiction and nonfiction. But I've never read a better true spy tale than Agent Zigzag, the story of Eddie Chapman, a charming British criminal who metamorphosed into one of the most brilliant double agents ever run by the Brits.

http://www.screenhead.com/reviews/tom-hanks-to-produce-nazi-thriller-agent-zigzag/

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/09/30/AR2007093001139.html


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Just finished Kurt Schroeder's _Ventus_, available for free download at http://www.kschroeder.com/my-books/ventus/free-ebook-version. It was great! One of those stories that starts on a small scale and then keeps moving out in layers of perspective. I'm not a frequent SF reader, but a good tale is worth the read, whatever the genre.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have recommended Lee Rowan's books before and, great news! The third installment in her Articles of War series is out.

Eye of the Storm










Unfortunately, it is not for sale at Amazon, yet, but I think it will pop up eventually. In the meantime, if you are impatient (like me) you can buy it from the publisher and transfer to your Kindle.

http://www.lindenbayromance.com/product-eyeofthestorm-7303-145.html

I wrote a review which can be found here:

http://speakitsname.wordpress.com/2009/01/05/review-eye-of-the-storm-by-lee-rowan/

Enjoy!


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

This isn't available on Kindle and takes real commitment both due to size and price. It is however an excellent preview of near future history. Recent events significantly increase the likelihood that the prophecies in this book will become reality.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's a book I read many years ago, now Kindle-ized:



It's the story of Mowat's sojourn into the Canadian wilderness at the behest of the Canadian government to investigate reports of the wolves decimating the caribou population. I like Mowat's writing, particularly The Dog Who Wouldn't Be and The Boat Who Wouldn't Float (neither for the Kindle yet).

Never Cry Wolf was made into a pretty fair motion picture in 1983. Mowat's accuracy has been called into question, and I think some of the material in the book may be a case of dramatic license. As the old-timers around Austin used to say of J. Frank Dobie: "Old Frank never let the facts stand in the way of a good story."

Nevertheless, a good read.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great book, Mike, I'm glad to know it's been Kindled.

I see this is also on Kindle by Mowat and sounds good:



I'm going to wait for the price to come down, though!

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Great book, Mike, I'm glad to know it's been Kindled.
> 
> I see this is also on Kindle by Mowat and sounds good:
> 
> ...


Whew! I thought I'd killed the thread. No posts in five days.  

Mike


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Blood Ties -The Castings Trilogy









Highly Recommended!
Review on my site: http://www.knuckleheadnetwork.com

After a request for a sample that is unavailable on Amazon: http://castingstrilogy.com/stonecastersstory.pdf


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Blood Ties -The Castings Trilogy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No sample for this one. Bummer. It looks good, but I want a sample first. Bummer.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> No sample for this one. Bummer. It looks good, but I want a sample first. Bummer.


Ask and you shall receive: http://castingstrilogy.com/stonecastersstory.pdf


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Blood Ties -The Castings Trilogy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The second book in the series is not yet available for the Kindle. Email response from the author below.

--------------------
I'm so glad you liked the book. Thank you for the review. I think Deep Water is actually a better book than Blood Ties, so I'll be very interested to see what you think.

Unfortunately, I don't know what the plans are for the Kindle release. I \don't get those schedules (not sure why - maybe I'll have to check about that). Thanks for the compliment of being prepared to pay full price! 
That's real praise.

I am working on the third book, Full Circle, at the moment, and it's great to receive encouraging words - editing can be deadly!

I'll be setting up a links section on my website soon - may I link to your site?

thanks again
Pamela


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Jesslyn, for the sample!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Found this book while browsing.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

drenee said:


> Found this book while browsing.


Love love love Neil Gaiman


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

One of my husband's and my favorite books in the last few years is Water for Elephants.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Love love love Neil Gaiman


I knew somebody would. The cover scares me...LOL...I'm such a wuss.
debbie


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

drenee said:


> I knew somebody would. The cover scares me...LOL...I'm such a wuss.
> debbie


Chobitz isn't the only one with serious love for Neil Gaiman. He's one of my favorite authors of all time. Coraline is a young adult/childrens book though, it shouldn't be too bad


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

MaureenH said:


> One of my husband's and my favorite books in the last few years is Water for Elephants.


Maureen this is on my to read list.



I am enjoying this book, I started it this morning and have almost finsihed it.

Linda


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Chobitz isn't the only one with serious love for Neil Gaiman. He's one of my favorite authors of all time. Coraline is a young adult/childrens book though, it shouldn't be too bad


Yep I wouldn't read it to very young kids because it deals with death and seperation anxiety. A movie is coming out in march.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Neil Gaiman is awesome. His books are not scary but more like a modern take on fairy tales. A grown up take on fairy tales but some of the best books a person can read. I cannot recommend his work strongly enough.

You can't get them on the Kindle but his comic book series Sandman is simply awesome.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> Found this book while browsing.


I saw the preview for this at the movies and I am not sure I want to see it!

L


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

This is an AWESOME story of tracking hackers all around the globe and it's a true story. MUST READ! TWO THUMBS UP! The only drawback is no Kindle version.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

This is a true story about what Muslim women have to endure. I started it this morning and am enjoying it very much. I find it educational and sad, not depressing but eye opening from an American woman's point of view.

Linda


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Jacob (Nightwalkers Book 1) is a great book so far and I'm about 2/3 thru it. Don't let the cheesy cover fool you. It looks like a bodice ripper but unlike alot of the paranormal romance books this book has a pretty decent plot. Yep some hot sex also but TBH more plot than sex.

My friend reccomended the series to me after she saw I owned the twilight series. She said Nightwalkers is basically an adult version of Twilight and she's right.

I am going to get the whole series (4 so far I think) plus there are a few side novels but I'm not sure where in the timeline they fit in.

Anyway those who like paranormal romance I strongly suggest the series.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> This is a true story about what Muslim women have to endure. I started it this morning and am enjoying it very much. I find it educational and sad, not depressing but eye opening from an American woman's point of view.
> 
> Linda


I read it and it is a good book. I think I saw her interviewed on Glenn Beck's show and then I bought the book. I also have "The Caged Virgin" but I haven't read it yet.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Avalon, I am enjoying it. I am only 3 or 4 chapters in but can tell it is a good book. I will check out the other book you linked.

Linda


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Jacob (Nightwalkers Book 1) is a great book so far and I'm about 2/3 thru it. Don't let the cheesy cover fool you. It looks like a bodice ripper but unlike alot of the paranormal romance books this book has a pretty decent plot. Yep some hot sex also but TBH more plot than sex.
> 
> My friend reccomended the series to me after she saw I owned the twilight series. She said Nightwalkers is basically an adult version of Twilight and she's right.
> 
> ...


Chobitz -

I've read another book in this series! I ended up reading "Gideon" which is book 2 of the series. I really enjoyed it. Good to know they're available on the Kindle. And it looks like book 3 has just been released, "Elijah". Cool


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Those of you who liked the book  may also enjoy this book, one that I've not yet read. 









Unfortunately, it also is not availabe in Kindle edition 

Marci


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is a book I can whole-heartedly recommend



It's a book called "Mistress of the Art of Death" by Ariana Franklin. YEAH, there's a Kindle edtion. Well worth a look, IMO. The basic premise is, very roughly, the first women medical examiner. Set in the Middle Ages. I was drawn into the book right away. Each time I read it, I get immersed into the story. I love that. I'm only a third of my way through the book and can't wait to see how it ends!

Better yet, the author has a second book out now featuring the same main character.



There is a third book to this series. It is called "_Grave Goods_", it will be in hardback in March of 2009. I clicked on the "want a K edition" and encourage you to do the same.

Can you tell I'm excited? 

Marci


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I have Simple Abundance in dtb and I start out with good intentions each day to read one each day but then I fall off the wagon. I think if it's on my kindle it will inspire me to keep up with it through out the year. We'll see....


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> I have Simple Abundance in dtb and I start out with good intentions each day to read one each day but then I fall off the wagon. I think if it's on my kindle it will inspire me to keep up with it through out the year. We'll see....


Great choice, have DTB and love it! I have used it on and off for 5 to 6 years. I may have to click also.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Marci I added "Mistress of the Art of Death" to my wish list. I like all most anything medical. I am a big Forensic Files TV fan.

Thanks!


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Marci said:


> Here is a book I can whole-heartedly recommend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I have two books by her on my Kindle. Based on you liking it. I will queue it for my next book.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Marci said:


> Chobitz -
> 
> I've read another book in this series! I ended up reading "Gideon" which is book 2 of the series. I really enjoyed it. Good to know they're available on the Kindle. And it looks like book 3 has just been released, "Elijah". Cool


So far there are 5 in the series in this order:
 











I'm loving these snobby hot demons 
I finished Jacob and just bought Gideon. I love Jacob and Noah the best though. Their characters are awesome. Of course I love Bella also. Who doesn't love a spunky female?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Ist in a series of great military sci-fi books. I have really enjoyed these.


----------



## Libby Cone (Jan 1, 2009)

Has anybody joined the "War Through The Generations" reading challenge? http://warthroughthegenerations.wordpress.com

They are starting with WWII. My book is on the list:


There are a lot of other books to choose from, many available on the Kindle.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

That looks way too fun. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

This is actually listed as a young adult book, but I enjoyed it very much! A baby wanders into a cemetery, and is raised by ghosts!


----------



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

I DID IT!! It worked! lol


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

chobitz said:


> So far there are 5 in the series in this order:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh crap...another series to start 

These really look good. I clicked buy..skipped the sample altogether


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

theresa57 said:


> I DID IT!! It worked! lol


Woohoo, Theresa! Way to go!

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

chobitz said:


> So far there are 5 in the series in this order:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These do look good


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

OK, it's not a novel, it's a short story. It won the Hugo for best short story in 1955, it's now available to read online (I don't know for how long) here:

 Allamagoosa  by Eric Frank Russell.

Please don't read any of the ending first by accident while copying the text. If you want to cut and paste it into a text editor to save it, wait until _after_ you have read the story online.

My mother wasn't a fan of science fiction (that's putting it mildly) but she loved this story after I forced her to read it.

'Nuff said.

Mike


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh crap...another series to start
> 
> These really look good. I clicked buy..skipped the sample altogether


I almost done the second book and yes I bought them all  Ignore the cheesy covers, gawd they need new covers.



Anne said:


> These do look good


Yep they remind me of Twilight meets the Vampire Chronicles but without teeanage angst of twilight and wordiness of anne rice.

I love Jacob and Bella but Noah is a favorite character also.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

chobitz said:


> I almost done the second book and yes I bought them all  Ignore the cheesy covers, gawd they need new covers.
> 
> Yep they remind me of Twilight meets the Vampire Chronicles but without teeanage angst of twilight and wordiness of anne rice.
> 
> I love Jacob and Bella but Noah is a favorite character also.


Thanks they looked good but I was not totally sure because of the Covers. I think I will like them. I am goiing to try a sample of the first one now.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Allamagoosa  by Eric Frank Russell.


I listened to an audio version a few years ago and loved it. The set up was perfect. However, in all fairness, readers need to remember this was a story written in 1955.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh crap...another series to start
> 
> These really look good. I clicked buy..skipped the sample altogether


Did you buy the whole series or just the first book?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

chobitz said:


> I almost done the second book and yes I bought them all  Ignore the cheesy covers, gawd they need new covers.
> 
> Yep they remind me of Twilight meets the Vampire Chronicles but without teeanage angst of twilight and wordiness of anne rice.
> 
> I love Jacob and Bella but Noah is a favorite character also.


Oh no, the covers are fine....Especially Elijah 



Anne said:


> Did you buy the whole series or just the first book?


Just the first book. I'm always hesitant until I've read at least the first. I like Christine Feehan's Ghostwalker and Drake Sisters series, so I bought the first several Carpathian books thinking I'd like them and they were awful.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh no, the covers are fine....Especially Elijah
> 
> Just the first book. I'm always hesitant until I've read at least the first. I like Christine Feehan's Ghostwalker and Drake Sisters series, so I bought the first several Carpathian books thinking I'd like them and they were awful.


That's a good idea. I have done that bought a number of books in a series and than I did not like them. I am going to read the sample first before I order the book.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh crap...another series to start
> 
> These really look good. I clicked buy..skipped the sample altogether


*I was hooked from the sample of Jacob ;-p

I hate KB *


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Geemont said:


> However, in all fairness, readers need to remember this was a story written in 1955.


I'm afraid I'm not following you there. 

Mike


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Jacob (Nightwalkers Book 1) is a great book so far and I'm about 2/3 thru it. Don't let the cheesy cover fool you. It looks like a bodice ripper but unlike alot of the paranormal romance books this book has a pretty decent plot. Yep some hot sex also but TBH more plot than sex.
> 
> My friend reccomended the series to me after she saw I owned the twilight series. She said Nightwalkers is basically an adult version of Twilight and she's right.
> 
> ...


I liked the sample I just bought Jacob


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> Ist in a series of great military sci-fi books. I have really enjoyed these.


DH is intrigued.

I see it is a trilogy...what is the order of the books after this one?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

sebat said:


> DH is intrigued.
> 
> I see it is a trilogy...what is the order of the books after this one?


 

He has two subsequent trilogies that I haven't read yet. They seem similar and set in the same literary universe, but much farther in the future. The first trilogy is set 20-60 years in the future.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I just posted a large number of "suspects" in the bargain thread. I can't/don't recommend them all as I haven't read them all. I do recommend the first 2 on the top row and the last two on the bottom row based on my daughters and my opinions respectively.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I recommend the following trilogy (Reviewed on my site: http://www.knuckleheadnetwork.com/?page_id=96). Also, you get more bang for your buck, the 1st in the trilogy is only $1.00 thru January.

The Way of Shadows

Shadow's Edge

















Beyond the Shadows


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

I haven't seen this book mentioned, but it's now in Kindle and it comes well recommended. I'm sure we have plenty fans of historical fiction here.











Here's an excerpt from a reviewer at Amazon (who must not have read Distant Cousin yet):

"THIS is life with Mozart from his wife's point of view...
The story will transport you back to the 18th century, reads easily and is entirely engrossing. It was one of the few books that has kept me up reading until the sun rose! The writing is so stark and raw, no flowery romanticism, just honest, straightforward realism. Although I personally found neither Mozart nor Konstanze likable, they were completely, charmingly, and utterly human, flaws and all.
Mozart's Wife is one of the best books I have read in many years."


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> I haven't seen this book mentioned, but it's now in Kindle and it comes well recommended. I'm sure we have plenty fans of historical fiction here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I just bought it and I love historical fiction.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

drenee said:


>


I just saw a movie billboard (in LA) which included a modified version of the cover on this book. Hmm... after the Pullman series and now Inkheart, I think the movie guys are WAY into YA fiction.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> Thanks, I just bought it and I love historical fiction.


Great book, started it yesterday and finished it today!


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> I just saw a movie billboard (in LA) which included a modified version of the cover on this book. Hmm... after the Pullman series and now Inkheart, I think the movie guys are WAY into YA fiction.


Call it the "Harry Potter syndrome". HP was so popular all YA and Kids books are being bought up by studios.

Coraline isn't exactly a kid's book. IMO its a little too scary for kids. It has murdered kids' souls in it for instance. Gaiman doesn't out and out SAY they were murdered but the kids didn't die a natural death.

Thats just one plot point.

Now TBH Gaiman has said over and over in interviews that adults and kids read the book differently. Adults see it as a dark fantasy scary book and kids see it as a kid empowering book. He even test read the book to kids before publishing it and the kids loved it.

Its us adults who get the willies from it!

So take your kids to see it IF they don't scare easy.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, Gaiman's books are pretty hard to pin down. The new one, The Graveyard book, has a kid (who's parents are murdered in the opneing pages) run away to a graveyard to be raised by ghosts. Part of me always goes "This can't be good for kids"   but its probably not as bad as it seems


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> Yes, Gaiman's books are pretty hard to pin down. The new one, The Graveyard book, has a kid (who's parents are murdered in the opneing pages) run away to a graveyard to be raised by ghosts. Part of me always goes "This can't be good for kids"  but its probably not as bad as it seems


Nope it isn't. Its an homage to The Jungle Book.
Its another one he tested on kids. They loved it! But the adults again got the willies from it. Maybe we adults need to get in touch with our inner kid LOL..


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

I put this post in the Bargain Prices. I plan to reread it on my Kindle and would recommend it.

I was happy to find this classic on Kindle for $2.80.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> I put this post in the Bargain Prices. I plan to reread it on my Kindle and would recommend it.
> 
> I was happy to find this classic on Kindle for $2.80.


I remember seeing it on the late show on TV. Starred Richard Burton and Victor Mature with Jean Simmons. Bit of mess historically if I remember.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I remember seeing it on the late show on TV. Starred Richard Burton and Victor Mature with Jean Simmons. Bit of mess historically if I remember.


Probably another example of Movies changing what was in the book.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> Probably another example of Movies changing what was in the book.


True, but Burton in a toga wasn't bad.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Nope it isn't. Its an homage to The Jungle Book.
> Its another one he tested on kids. They loved it! But the adults again got the willies from it. Maybe we adults need to get in touch with our inner kid LOL..


Yes, we don't realize how scary Grimm's fairy tales and all those others really were. Kids getting baked in ovens.....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> Probably another example of Movies changing what was in the book.


Douglas himself was so unhappy with the Robe's movie adaptation that when he published The Big Fisherman, which was the sequel to The Robe, he stipulated that it could never be made into a movie.

He also wrote Magnificent Obsession; Forgive Us Our Trespasses; Precious Jeopardy; Green Light; White Banners; Disputed Passage; Invitation To Live; Doctor Hudson's Secret Journal before The Robe, and The Big Fisherman.

Douglas was a minister; he didn't write his first novel until he was 50.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> I was happy to find this classic on Kindle for $2.80.


Available free at http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16033
It's out of copyright.


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Does the book Coraline on the Kindle have all the ink drawings in it like the DTB?


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Brenda M. said:


> Does the book Coraline on the Kindle have all the ink drawings in it like the DTB?


I have the book and I opened it up to check for you. Looks like there is artwork in it. I'm not sure if it's the same amount as the DTB, but there are ink drawings. Same with The Graveyard book. Lots of art in there.


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> I have the book and I opened it up to check for you. Looks like there is artwork in it. I'm not sure if it's the same amount as the DTB, but there are ink drawings. Same with The Graveyard book. Lots of art in there.


Thank you so much for checking for me! Supposedly there's a pug in one of the drawings too.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Distant Cousin

Already recommended the first in the trilogy, now have finished the second - if you have not - read 'em!

I'll do a better book review later - Good job Brass Man


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Anju said:


> Distant Cousin
> 
> Already recommended the first in the trilogy, now have finished the second - if you have not - read 'em!
> 
> I'll do a better book review later - Good job Brass Man


¡Gracias! ¡Me encanta!


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

I just finished Distant Cousin too and loved it. A great combination of adventure, human drama and soft sci fi. I'm now starting on the second book in the series and am just as entertained.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

koland said:


> Available free at http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16033
> It's out of copyright.


Apparently it is out of copyright in Canada. This may or may not be a legal copy to download within the US as far as I can tell. The link above gives this disclaimer:

This work is in the Canadian public domain OR the copyright holder has given specific permission for distribution. It may still be under copyright in some countries. If you live outside Canada, check your country's copyright laws. If the book is under copyright in your country, do not download or redistribute this work.

I had downloaded this earlier before; glad now to have a legal copy



(or at least I hope it's legal; after the HP kerfuffle I wonder...)

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Apparently it is out of copyright in Canada. This may or may not be a legal copy to download within the US as far as I can tell. The link above gives this disclaimer:
> 
> This work is in the Canadian public domain OR the copyright holder has given specific permission for distribution. It may still be under copyright in some countries. If you live outside Canada, check your country's copyright laws. If the book is under copyright in your country, do not download or redistribute this work.
> 
> ...


Betsy I bought this from Amazon, it it not legal?


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

I forgot to mentione, one of the good things about the Distant Cousin series is that they are $4 each at Amazon...who knows for how long!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought it too, I have no reason to believe it's not.  Hopefully it is.  If I find out differently, I'll let you know.

Betsy


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Apparently it is out of copyright in Canada. This may or may not be a legal copy to download within the US as far as I can tell....
> I had downloaded this earlier before; glad now to have a legal copy ... (or at least I hope it's legal; after the HP kerfuffle I wonder...)


Determining if the book is out of copyright in the US requires knowing publication dates as well as author death date, plus whether it was renewed (many were not) if before a certain date, etc. Lots of work - there are web sites where you can look up the status of many older works.

There are multiple editions and publishers for this at Amazon as well - almost always an indicator of a public domain "conversion", as these appear to be. If it is not out of copyright in the US, I suspect the Kindle editions are copied from the Canadian PD version (ie, just as illegal as the HP ones). Here's the publisher info on these:

Publisher: Download eBooks (December 17, 200 Sold by: Amazon Digital Services
Publisher: Download eBooks (December 15, 200 Sold by: Amazon Digital Services
Publisher: Thomas C. Breuer (December 29, 200 Sold by: Amazon Digital Services

The first two appear identical other than upload dates. None appear to be a "legitimate" publisher of an in-copyright edition. So the one at MobileRead (besides probably having better formatting) is probably just as legal in the US (and definitely so there an in many other countries).


----------



## edfleiss (Jan 26, 2009)

when Stephen King got his publishers to release the "original" version of the Stand in 91 - i just couldn't bring myself to carry around a 100 page plus paper back, or some obscene size like that. I just recently discovered that the Kindle version of the the Stand is the "Complete Stand" which i just reread and thoughly loved rediscovering what made Stephen King so great as a horror author, he is one warped dude.










also, for an interesting view of doing business in a global economy there is Dr James Canton's Extreme Future


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyone who likes spy/thriller types should give "The Eye of the Needle" by Ken Follett a shot (if you haven't already).  It's an oldie, but very, very good.  I'm using it as a warm up before I re read all of Clancy's books that are coming out in about a week.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

For those who want to help the board with link clicking here's the book.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the link LDB.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Just doing my part to be a good forum citizen.


----------



## kengray36 (Jan 10, 2009)

In Pale Battalions-Robert Goddard ($4.00 Whispernet!) This guy can write.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Here's the book kengray36 mentioned. What's it about?


----------

